# Mops has a new website!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/

Have a peek! I will too when I get the chance :3


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

It's been a long process with still a lot of work to do but we hope everyone likes it


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's great.
Search is the most important feature.


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The new site is terrific! I urge everyone to have a look and give them a shot instead of giving Big Al's the business that they really don't appreciate! I've made a few trips up there now...it's right off the Linc and is a super easy, very worthwhile drive...they are great to deal with!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

carmenh said:


> The new site is terrific! I urge everyone to have a look and give them a shot instead of giving Big Al's the business that they really don't appreciate! I've made a few trips up there now...it's right off the Linc and is a super easy, very worthwhile drive...they are great to deal with!


I agree worth the drive to hammer town not even 10 min off the highway.They have a great selection and super prices. The new site looks amazing..


----------



## svtcanuk (Oct 30, 2009)

OK call me stupid but I didn't realize they had a retail location. What is the address?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's their warehouse, not a store, but they allow pickup. They just recommend that you call first if there's a particular item that you need, to make sure it's in stock...


----------

